# Welcome CD packaging improvement



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

This may not be new to some of you, but it was to me.

I recently purchased my first CD from Oehms Classics. In addition to the rounded corners that I've seen before on the Pentatone label, another very simple change was made that makes a lot of sense to me. The plactic clips holding in the booklet are found on the sides rather than on the top and bottom. This makes it so much easier to remove and replace the booklet without messing up the cover page. I wonder why this isn't done more often?

This is the disc I purchased:










At this rate, I may be looking for more from this label.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, those are nice little bits that probably should have always been...as far as messing up your liner notes, just let them fall out if they don't want easily slip out...if that don't work, I'm you've taken them out the other end before...but, yeah, new packaging is always nice.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The little plastic ledge they seem to put between the edge of the plastic and the booklet generally prohibits the 'falling out', I find. Trying to get a fingernail between the plastic and the paper usually results in folding, and sometimes tearing, for me. If the booklet is thin enough, I can sometimes get it to bend out from the top or bottom, but the staples on the spine often make that bend a little harder than bending the other way. 

All this was reminding me of something else relative to booklets. I don't know how many people here were around when CDs were first introduced. I was reluctant to convert my record collection over from LPs to CDs, so I resisted it for years. But, a friend of mine who got into CDs right away showed me the booklets that came with some of the first CDs he purchased. Not only were the notes very extensive compared to LP liner notes, they contained digital tracking numbers and written out parts of the score so the listener could identify themes as they listened.

By the time I got into CDs there was none of that anymore. Today, a thick booklet with a CD no longer means extensive notes. What it means is that you get the same two or three pages in eight or nine languages.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

While the rounded 'SACD' style jewel case is an improvement, it is still prone to cracking and broken CD-retaining splines and hinges - just like the horrible old ones. I would still advocate the use of the 'digipack'. It is far better, the booklet can be just as extensive and the whole thing is more robust and doesn't require the purchase of spare jewel cases to replace those destroyed in transit (worst are the completely clear ones where the retaining splines disintegrate as if that's their job).


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this like the Alia Vox packaging?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vesteralen said:


> This may not be new to some of you, but it was to me.
> 
> I recently purchased my first CD from Oehms Classics. In addition to the rounded corners that I've seen before on the Pentatone label, another very simple change was made that makes a lot of sense to me. The plactic clips holding in the booklet are found on the sides rather than on the top and bottom. This makes it so much easier to remove and replace the booklet without messing up the cover page. I wonder why this isn't done more often?
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a SACD there. Many of those use the case you have. For me the significant improvement is the stronger hinges on the lid.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> While the rounded 'SACD' style jewel case is an improvement, it is still prone to cracking and broken CD-retaining splines and hinges - just like the horrible old ones. [...]


Some people should never be allowed to hold a baby.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can buy empty SACD jewel cases? I searched "everywhere" but they don't seem to be available (unlike standard single CD cases that come in all sizes and colours). SACD jewel cases, like the standard single CD cases, do break during transit and I think they are even slightly heavier.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As long as the ludicrously fragile tray-hubs end up being phased out once and for all then I'll be happy - you only have to bloody breathe on them and the stupid little bits break off.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> All this was reminding me of something else relative to booklets. I don't know how many people here were around when CDs were first introduced. I was reluctant to convert my record collection over from LPs to CDs, so I resisted it for years. But, a friend of mine who got into CDs right away showed me the booklets that came with some of the first CDs he purchased. Not only were the notes very extensive compared to LP liner notes, they contained digital tracking numbers and written out parts of the score so the listener could identify themes as they listened.


Yes I have some of the first CDs, mainly operas with very full notes and libretti.

But also with horrible bits of foam to protect the cds. I cracked open a Box that I hadn't listened to in years the other day and bits of rotten foam disintegrated everywhere and were stuck to the CDs themselves.... aargh.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy empty SACD jewel cases? I searched "everywhere" but they don't seem to be available (unlike standard single CD cases that come in all sizes and colours). SACD jewel cases, like the standard single CD cases, do break during transit and I think they are even slightly heavier.


Here is a link to something that at least approximates a SACD case. the price seems a little steep.

store.acousticsounds.com/browse_detail.cfm?Title_ID=12486

There are other hits that could be good if you do a Google search on 'SACD case'.

:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes I have some of the first CDs, mainly operas with very full notes and libretti.
> 
> But also with horrible bits of foam to protect the cds. I cracked open a Box that I hadn't listened to in years the other day and bits of rotten foam disintegrated everywhere and were stuck to the CDs themselves.... aargh.


It's a bit late for this info, but... you were supposed to remove and discard the foam. It was in there for shipping protection only.

Don't you wish you had inquired of me in 1984?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Some people should never be allowed to hold a baby.


I am quite happy never to hold a baby!!


----------

